# Fl Apbt Meet Up- Dec. 16



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

For those who are interested and didn't know: 

The next meeting for the Mid-Florida APBT Club in on Saturday, December 16th. It begins at 1:00 pm, at the Veteran's Memorial Park in Tampa (3602 N Hwy 301 Tampa FL 33619). 

Dogs must be on a buckle collar, and the leash needs to be 4 feet or less. It is also recommended to bring a crate for your dog, for when he is not involved in an activity. 

They are having a meeting to elect new officers for 2007, a fun dog show, and potluck style eats. If you don't bring food, it is $5.00 a plate. They are also hoping to have weightpulling. Someone is supposed to be putting together a cart and bringing it out. They will be providing a couple different sized harnesses. It is not a competition, but more for learning. It gives you the opportunity to see if your dog wants to pull, and there will be experienced people to give you advise.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That sounds like fun, I wish I lived closer. Whoever goes, please take some pictures for us!


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

Judy said:


> That sounds like fun, I wish I lived closer. Whoever goes, please take some pictures for us!


Sure can do!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBlueAres (Dec 7, 2006)

Too bad you guys are in Tampa. I want to find something similar in Orlando...I'm sure it exists lol. I just have to find it!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

anybody know of anything like this in Indiana? that sounds like so much fun


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

BigBlueAres said:


> Too bad you guys are in Tampa. I want to find something similar in Orlando...I'm sure it exists lol. I just have to find it!


Im in Orlando also!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Apart from the Mid-FL club, it seems that most other groups in FL are... Dead. I attended our first AADR point-show though, and it seems that club has big potential. 

Anywho, it was a great turn-out.


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

GSDBulldog said:


> Apart from the Mid-FL club, it seems that most other groups in FL are... Dead. I attended our first AADR point-show though, and it seems that club has big potential.
> 
> Anywho, it was a great turn-out.


I like the AADR, i wonder when their next show is... they need more.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm going to be in the Tampa area visiting relatives in March, if there's any shows going on then pls let me know.


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

Judy said:


> I'm going to be in the Tampa area visiting relatives in March, if there's any shows going on then pls let me know.


They said there will be on every month, on the 3rd saturday(i think that was it)
So, if it stays that way there should be a show in March!


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

GSDBulldog said:


> Apart from the Mid-FL club, it seems that most other groups in FL are... Dead. I attended our first AADR point-show though, and it seems that club has big potential.
> 
> Anywho, it was a great turn-out.


Was ther any backyard breeders there? How 'bout gangbangers? I heard they both pray to not GOD or ALLAH but DMX!:stick: :cop:


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, no idea, and whatever you say.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

:rain: I'd just like to take time and apologize for my behavior last December. I hope all can be forgotten as well as forgiven. Not to mention I was pretty intoxicated that week with it being Christmas/New Years Eve. :hammer:


----------



## mawilli (Mar 27, 2007)

Sounds like we need to try to put something together in Orlando or east of Orlando. Palm Bay is a nice haul to Tampa.

But Dec. 16th is far enough away. I should be able to plan for that. Sounds like alot of fun. I'm still learning and this event sounds perfect.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

OUTLAW said:


> :rain: I'd just like to take time and apologize for my behavior last December. I hope all can be forgotten as well as forgiven. Not to mention I was pretty intoxicated that week with it being Christmas/New Years Eve. :hammer:


no sweat! you didnt offend me in the least. maybe GSD and KING, but they live to be offensive so they are used to it!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

We need something up here in Jacksonville Florida too


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

redog said:


> no sweat! you didnt offend me in the least. maybe GSD and KING, but they live to be offensive so they are used to it!


I live to tell the truth, my friend!

OUTLAW, no fear. It'll take more than a joke to "offend" me.

Back on topic,

MFAPBTA has gotten their website up and running (Actually, it was up a while ago. I just don't post here often), www.midfloridapitbulls.com

Hope to see some of you at their upcoming shows!


----------

